# 6 does due mid November



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Getting ready for the next round. 6 girls due. 
Java AI'ed to Goofy 
Lacy AI'ed to Goofy
Remaining 4 natural bred to George 
Mocha
Miss K
Adele 
Meme


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

happy kidding!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Luck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you get! Probably more paint does...lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha Victoria! You're probably right, but I hope you're wrong!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know... but if you hope for paint does you should get traditional bucks.  That's my theory anyways.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I have that same theory. Gonna try it out. Lol!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it works!!! Lol I had the idea in my head that since I had mostly boys all year long it was gonna keep going to I was prepared for a ton of boys with no color and I got the total opposite lol. In the beginning of the year I just knew I would have cool colors and of course they would be girls, dang was I wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

12 days and counting!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mocha, a first timer decided she couldn't wait another 4 days. She kidded this morning with a single. And guess what Victoria? It's a paint! But. .....it's also a buck. 









Mocha is a great new mama, but she's not looking real enthused! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

haha. That's really something. I can't believe he's not a doe!!! lol CONGRATS!! Is he out of the same sire as Showboat?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

No, he's out of my buck George who I just sold. George threw some color last year, but mostly just spots. Mocha is a Pick A Number daughter and he threw quite a bit of color, so guessing that's where it came from.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome.  He looks really thick. Very handsome.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Named him Britches, because it looks like he's wearing pants. Haha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations! He, they, are gorgeous.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Only a few days left. .....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I wonder how many paint does she's got in there.....:scratch:onder::lol:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Bahaha! I'm thinking they are all full of paint does!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lacy, the big bellied one, has 2 traditional does on the ground and another on the way. Hope it's a boy!









And now Java is in labor too! Yeah!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Really? No paints? lol Come on buck... we know you're in there!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! So triplet does (all traditional Victoria  ), and so far java has had 2 bucks. Maybe a 3rd coming. ????

Now Adele is in labor! Whoo.....this evening has been a busy one!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

One of the triplet does. She's a little tank. Hehe.  Spunky too, already trying to jump and play at 2 hours old!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The triplet does.

Adele had triplets too, 1 doe and 2 bucks. Unfortunately the doe was still born.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow. So busy. Such beautiful babies. 

How many more to go?

Sorry you lost the doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

4 down 2 to go.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice looking guy you got there !


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, what a day! Glad everything went well! Good job girls!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Meme had a single, red tail doe at 3am. First ever kid born in the middle of the night! Darn, my streak is broken! Haha! 

Now Miss K is in labor. Of coarse these 2 girls waited for the polar vortex to arrive! Brrrrr!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope the last 2 go well for you. Sorry about the stillborn.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss K had a buck kid and a doeling.  Phew....done kidding till mid December. Now to work on getting a few pics.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

WOW! So many babies to care for and love! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow! That's quite a bunch you got! How many babies total?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 17 currently. More coming in December and January.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Few pics of Java and her boys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Boer babies are so cute! I can't wait for some if my own! Congrats again.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What handsome boys! Love the darker headed buckling's markings.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Java's boy looks so regal in that pic.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

OH, they are so sweet! Congrats!! ..I am sorry for your lost baby..


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Java's boy looks so regal in that pic.


Yeah, he's pretty happy with himself. Haha! One of those that is always strutting his stuff. His brother is a little camera shy though. 
Trying to get pics of the rest of the bunch, but with the cold weather they don't want to come out of the heated barrel.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The triplets came out to play. They all look so much alike. Hard to tell them apart. Easiest to distinguish them from the back of head and neck markings. And, I can't come up with any names. Hmm....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

SOOO cute!!!!! Wish you didn't live hours away as I would love to come snuggle with your babies.  We still have 7 weeks to wait before our kids start arriving.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I could use help loving on all of them Victoria. Haha! The little monsters constantly maul me for scratches. Heehee.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jealous here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all so precious, Congrats! We still have about 8-9 weeks before we have babies due, can't wait. The does udders are starting to change, and makes it even more exciting  Nothing like boer babies ♥


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wendi, you are obviously doing something right to get these early babies. Are you getting does to breed this early just with putting them in with a buck, or are you doing something else?


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations on all your new arrivals! They are adorable and making me impatient to have mine arrive next month!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Wendi, you are obviously doing something right to get these early babies. Are you getting does to breed this early just with putting them in with a buck, or are you doing something else?


The October and November kids where forced heats using cidr's and pg600.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The triplets.  So cute, and as a bonus, they are all well designed and stout little girls.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, I like the one on the far left the most.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...just look at those ears lol...all are beautiful...congrats...We wont see babies until mid to late February through March...I love babies!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Little Britches
















Miss K ' s twins. ...doeling "Miss Bootsy" all of her feet are red. 















Little Willie


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

They are all so cute! I love the middle doeling of the triplets and Little Britches! You can deliver those two straight to me in Virginia! LOL 

Congrats again!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok that's it. I need to head over there this minute to kiss those little noses!! That doe is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!! Look at the ears on those things. SO cute! 

Hey, watch it there PowerPuff. I'm a whole lot closer (in WA) so it would be way easier for Wendi to send those two to me!! lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Few of the elusive ones. These little ones have been shy and hard to get pics of.
Adele's twin bucks ...need names









Meme's red tail doeling. Need name.









And one of Java's bucks. He's a tank and needs named too.
















And Miss Bootsy. She's just so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How about Hans and Sven. Thought about the Saturday Night Live skit. They are ready to "pump you up."


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Those are cute names.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love the name Sven! I'm pretty sure that was the name of the adorable Reindeer on the movie Frozen.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The one that looks like a tank, why not that for a name. Adeles twins could be Beiber and Jonas lol. Too bad the redtail isn't a buck, Hawk would be a cool name.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Named the stout light headed buck out of Java "The Rock " and think I'll go with Sven for the brother. 

Sold wethers last year named Tank and Hawk. Haha! So don't want to repeat myself. At least not in back to back years.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Goodness they are all adorable! I think little bootsy needs to come live down here. And the you can go ahead and send the little red tail girl too, that way you don't have to go through the hassle of naming her 

I love my myotonic kids, but there is just something about boers that makes them irresistible.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

RaineyDayFarms said:


> Goodness they are all adorable! I think little bootsy needs to come live down here. And the you can go ahead and send the little red tail girl too, that way you don't have to go through the hassle of naming her
> 
> I love my myotonic kids, but there is just something about boers that makes them irresistible.


Well that might be a good way to solve that issue. I'll just send them down there to live with Maze.  They will probably both be for sale.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That sounds like a good plan to me 
Maze would be a little upset about the competition, but I'm sure she will get over it. Do you still have her mom?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I do have her mom and she's rather pregnant. Due to kid at Christmas and bred to a wether buck. Her kids will not be registerable this year, but should be nice.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The little doe's tail reminds me of Hot Dog


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! I always thought red tails where interesting.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Too bad Hot Dog isn't a good girl name... Cause that's what I would name a market wether with a red tail...  Okay, you gotta name her something along those lines.. Haha!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm. ...can't think of any girl names related to hot dogs. ??


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe just a name with Hot in it. Like Hot Tamale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see her kids too. 
You'll have to let me know if you do decide to let these girls go!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Name her Hebrew National


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congrats!! they are adorable I have about 6 more weeks to go on 2 of my girls and mid march for the others. your making me have baby fever!! lol


----------

